# Window Switch Bezel



## Timberfly (Jul 22, 2018)

The switch bezel is retained with 8 screws from the inside of the door panel. Here's a rough tutorial to remove the door panel and access the bezel.

1. First remove the upper trim cover. It's the little triangle shaped piece of trim that is the most forward in front of the window. It's retained with two clips and can be pried off with a plastic trim tool or flat blade screw driver, taking care not to damage the plastic or paint.
2. To remove the door panel, there's two bolts and eight clips. Remove the bolt in the pull handle, the part you put your hand to close the door. There might be a rubber liner in there, I don't remember. If so, remove it and the bolt is underneath.Pretty sure its a 7mm, but I can't remember.
3. The next bolt is behind the inside door handle. There's a finish cap there, and can be pried off by sticking a small screw driver in the little notch-out. The bolt is behind it. Probably also a 7mm.
4. There's eight clips holding the door panel on - the same type of clips on the triangle piece you removed in step 1. I start from the bottom by inserting a screw driver or plastic trim tool between the plastic and the metal of the door. Just work your way all along the bottom and up the sides and the clips will come out. Some clips will almost certainly explode when they let go, but there's eight of them, so no worries of the panel falling off when you reinstall it. Again, it's easy to scratch the paint or crack the plastic so just be mindful, it's not that bad.
5. Hopefully the panel is all loose now, probably held on up top by the fuzzy window seal. Lifting up on the whole panel will unseat it from the door.
6. So now the panel is held on by the door cable, and an (maybe two?) electrical connector. The cable is clipped in to the handle by a little lever style clip. push the whole cable in towards the door, then press down the little lever. Lift up on the cable and pull back, and the little ball-end of the cable should come up.
7. The electrical connector(s) is the last part. I can't remember how many are on the switch. There are little white or grey plastic slides that need to be slid away form the connector, and then you can depress the tabs and unplug them. It's pretty intuitive, they'll come off no problem.
8. There's eight torx screws holding on the bezel. They're either a T15 or T20. Remove them, and the bezel will lift off and can be removed. The window switch is retained with four or six little tabs all around it that can be pried away so the switch can be removed.

That's it, hopefully that helps somewhat. Everything clips back together pretty good. when putting the cable back on, hook the little ball-end in first then push the whole cable in. A nice click means its seated correctly. When ready to put the whole panel back on, hook the whole top edge in first, then you can push the panel into the clips. Best of luck.


----------

